# Snow(plow)mobile



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like a neat machine !


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

would be cool for grooming trails and what not


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

so um whats the point??? making snow mobile paths?? isnt that a little unecessary?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

just alittle wider and maybe a V it would make a cool trail rig or for doin side walks, or to clean up curbs in a lot! idk, but it looks likes it works for them!


----------

